
Inkjet Printing of High Performance Transistors (2017) - minxomat
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-01391-2
======
zbrozek
I did not realize that you could buy inkjet printers specifically for R&D;
that's fantastic!
[https://www.fujifilmusa.com/products/industrial_inkjet_print...](https://www.fujifilmusa.com/products/industrial_inkjet_printheads/deposition-
products/dmp-2800/)

Also, the yield isn't great. 10 devices failed short out of 216 produced.
That's not going to get you something a whole lot better than a few gates or
memory cells or a few opamps.

The 3D printing world has exploded. I sort of wonder if homemade ICs might do
the same if some additive process can be made friendly and robust enough.
Making my own low-performance chips for hobbydollars would be _awesome_.

~~~
zozbot234
Inkjet ink and "hobbydollars" don't mix very well. I'm going to guess that
this process is going to end up being a lot _more_ expensive than getting the
devices via your average silicon fab.

~~~
nine_k
Depends on scale. For 100k chips, a fab wins. For 100 chips, I suspect the
printer wins. For 10 iterations 10 chips each, a fab cannot compete.

~~~
MayeulC
To put into perspective: IIRC, one should set aside $5M for a mask set if
planning to use advanced processes. Our multi-project wafers, from 130 to 22
nm, cost us ~€10k per mm². You have to multiply by the number of different
circuits.

Inkjet (or more generally fabless) allow you to get closer to individual unit
costs right away for prototyping.

I'm not sure everyone could buy one such printer (I haven't looked at the
prices), but a billion-dollars fab sure isn't affordable.

As an aside, IPs for integrated circuits are so expensive rightly because they
generally have to be prototyped trough before being sold. I guess it's one of
a few domains where engineering costs are quite low compared to fabrication
costs.

------
ncmncm
This development looks very important: 10^6 on/off conductivity ratio, 18 GHz
bandwidth.

The method is brilliantly simple: source ink hydrophobic, drain ink
hydrophilic, gate width is the gap they create when the incompatible solutions
start out in contact.

~~~
Accujack
I was just wondering why they did this with an inkjet instead of a laser, but
you answered that.

I wonder if they can manipulate the liquid composition to adjust the gap?

~~~
ncmncm
Changing the electric polarization of the solvents should enable controlling
the gate width.

------
amelius
I think what's especially nice is the ability to do this without toxic
chemicals. At least, I'm assuming that's the case.

~~~
minxomat
Silver nanoparticle inks are being tested for various health effects. One
recent study found:

> Silver nanoparticles cause more damage to testicular cells than titanium
> dioxide nanoparticles, according to a recent study by the Norwegian
> Institute of Public Health. However, the use of both types may affect
> testicular cells with possible consequences for fertility.

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120314100416.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120314100416.htm)

Although the risk should be minimal (if any) with proper precautions during
fabrication.

------
wwarner
Amazed.

~~~
wwarner
Printer is $129k. I am still amazed tho.
[https://www.ebay.com/i/174088041823](https://www.ebay.com/i/174088041823)

------
ngcc_hk
“ Service Unavailable

This Springer Nature service is currently unavailable. This could be due to
abnormal network traffic or problems with our systems. We are working to
resolve the issue. Please try again later and thank-you for your patience.”

~~~
inamberclad
Working okay here.

Direct PDF link:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-01391-2.pdf](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-01391-2.pdf)

